# mid range gaming PC - 40K max



## icecoolz (Nov 7, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:, Art work, Music, gaming (Shadows of Mordor, Borderlands etc)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:40000 (give or take 10%)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Nope (am done with all that)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7 (have legit OS)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: primary SSD (256GB) secondary 1TB HDD 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Have a 24 inch AOC monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard, Mouse, Monitor

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 2-3 months

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:All my desktops have been assembled. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Bangalore. Open to buying online. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:WIll need  8GB RAM. Open to both Intel & AMD. Prefre NVidia over Raedon (I always seem to have issues with Raedon for some reason or the other) Although I have a single monitor now, I will upgrade this to a dual monitor solution later on. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 17, 2014)

wow..Its been over a month and no responses ?


----------



## funfex (Dec 17, 2014)

icecoolz said:


> wow..Its been over a month and no responses ?



Always post if like 1-2 Weeks before u buy a System, coz prices and parts change in 2-3 months for eg 290x 2months back was 40k now its 26k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4590 -13000,
Gigabyte H97-D3H -8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz CL9 -6000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -6500,
Corsair 300R -5000,
Corsair CX500 -3500,
Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -10500.
TOTAL -56,000.


----------



## deathblade (Dec 18, 2014)

^^ doesn't this exceeded his budget by a huge margin?


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 18, 2014)

56k is way out of my budget. What are the components that can be lessened? SSD is not really important lets say. Cheers


----------



## DK_WD (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi icecoolz,

I would like to add a word to help in build of PC. Here are some options for you.

CPU: AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor.
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard.
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Western Digital Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive.
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 270 2GB TWIN FROZR Video Card.
PSU: Corsair Builder 600W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply.

I believe these components are best for gaming based on your budget. In build, MOBO is the support of CrossFire technology that means in the future you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU. The MSI R9 270 is better in terms of performance, mostly used for gaming and stability in graphics and with that you can enjoy better graphics.

Hope it helps.


----------



## deathblade (Dec 18, 2014)

Processor: Intel i5 4440-₹11700
Mobo: Gigabyte B85M-D3H -₹5500,
Ram: Kingston hyperX Fury 1866mhz (8GB)-Rs5300.(primeagb.com)
PSU: Antec VP450P -₹3500,
Gfx card: Sapphire r9 270 2GB-₹13000.
Cabinet: Deepcool tesseract -₹2700.
HDD: WD blue 1TB-3700.
Total - ₹45400.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

deathblade said:


> Processor: Intel i5 4440-₹11700
> Mobo: Gigabyte B85M-D3H -₹5500,
> Ram: Kingston hyperX Fury 1866mhz (8GB)-Rs5300.(primeagb.com)
> PSU: Antec VP450P -₹3500,
> ...



Agree with the rig, best performance in lowest price


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4590 -13000,
Gigabyte H97-D3H -8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz CL9 -6000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair 300R -5000,
Corsair CX500 -3500,
Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -10500.
TOTAL -49,500.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 18, 2014)

deathblade said:


> Processor: Intel i5 4440-₹11700
> Mobo: Gigabyte B85M-D3H -₹5500,
> Ram: Kingston hyperX Fury 1866mhz (8GB)-Rs5300.(primeagb.com)
> PSU: Antec VP450P -₹3500,
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Intel Core i5 4590 -13000,
> Gigabyte H97-D3H -8000,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz CL9 -6000,
> *WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,*
> ...




Any pointers  as to where 1 TB Western Digital Caviar Blue is available for Rs 3500 ? I would be delighted to buy one!


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Any pointers  as to where 1 TB Western Digital Caviar Blue is available for Rs 3500 ? I would be delighted to buy one!



locally.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> locally.



Where Locally? Which state, city? If you are aware plz pass me the phone number of the shop I'll procure. Thanks.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Where Locally? Which state, city? If you are aware plz pass me the phone number of the shop I'll procure. Thanks.



well many people have bought it locally for 3.5k check other threads :l


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2014)

Its no more in supply at the moment. Even if it is available its not available for Rs 3500. No chance. So check facts.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

it is available for 3.8k on snapdeal.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Where Locally? Which state, city? If you are aware plz pass me the phone number of the shop I'll procure. Thanks.





The Incinerator said:


> Its no more in supply at the moment. Even if it is available its not available for Rs 3500. No chance. So check facts.



someone recently bought it for 3.45k locally. I dont remember the thread or the person tho but i dont state wrong prices and if i'm not sure, i put up a (?) at the end..

Also do consider the final discount that people get locally and also the bargaining skills.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is available for 3.8k on snapdeal.



Its Rs 3872  after discounts in Snapdeal. So thats nearly Rs 400 over Rs 3500. And That's lowest online IMO. But But But there are reports that the seller is actually sending Green 1 TB instead of Blue. ( I faced the same issue in Amazon, I ordered a Toshiba Enterprise class MG03ACA100 with 5 years warranty but the seller Electrograce sent me a DT01ACA100 ,a far cheaper drive with only two years warranty and mismatching serial numbers on the bill and drive!) 

At stores in Kolkata and Delhi WD Blue is not in supply,even the distributor confirmed the same.Hence I enquired if down south its available or in supply.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 21, 2014)

i think golchhait has wd 1tb blue for 3.5k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Only some shops keeps wd blue. I don't know why but it was available at the same rate as green! Not sure about current conditions.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Its Rs 3872  after discounts in Snapdeal. So thats nearly Rs 400 over Rs 3500. And That's lowest online IMO. But But But there are reports that the seller is actually sending Green 1 TB instead of Blue. ( I faced the same issue in Amazon, I ordered a Toshiba Enterprise class MG03ACA100 with 5 years warranty but the seller Electrograce sent me a DT01ACA100 ,a far cheaper drive with only two years warranty and mismatching serial numbers on the bill and drive!)
> 
> At stores in Kolkata and Delhi WD Blue is not in supply,even the distributor confirmed the same.Hence I enquired if down south its available or in supply.



its was 3.7k a week ago here. (i live a night's drive away from kolkata)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2014)

Woah Ranchi reminds me of 2006 , I was there doing the Ductile Iron Water Pipeline around the city,from AG Colony to Argora to Lalpur to Harmu.....nostalgic...


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Woah Ranchi reminds me of 2006 , I was there doing the Ductile Iron Water Pipeline around the city,from AG Colony to Argora to Lalpur to Harmu.....nostalgic...



dont know what you're talking about :l i was in class 2 in 2006 xP and its amazing how you remember those names after 8 years.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 22, 2014)

if wd blue is unavailable then the op can go for WD Caviar purple 1 tb which costs around Rs 4000 and comes with 3 years warranty(afaik).I think its a better choice than wd blue or green hdds as its supposed to be a surveillance hdd and is therefore a lot more robust than normal hdds(atleast in theory).

WD 1TB Purple Surveillance HDDs: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> dont know what you're talking about :l i was in class 2 in 2006 xP and its amazing how you remember those names after 8 years.



And I was fresh out of school! Pani ka line I was talking about!

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> if wd blue is unavailable then the op can go for WD Caviar purple 1 tb which costs around Rs 4000 and comes with 3 years warranty(afaik).I think its a better choice than wd blue or green hdds as its supposed to be a surveillance hdd and is therefore a lot more robust than normal hdds(atleast in theory).
> 
> WD 1TB Purple Surveillance HDDs: Amazon.in: Electronics



That's true it should be more reliable since its designed for severe conditions but the only downside is its seek times.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> And I was fresh out of school! Pani ka line I was talking about!



Arrey i get that one, dont get how you were doing the pipeline?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2014)

That's one of what I do for a living,Govt. Contractor .


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> That's one of what I do for a living,Govt. Contractor .



ohh that's what i was confused about


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 24, 2014)

thanks folks for your help. Will help a lot as my purchase date has moved up. Mostly next month.

- - - Updated - - -

So the Saphire r9 270 - anyone see it anywhere for 13k? online? The best I see is close to 15k. Any other options? nvidia?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

icecoolz said:


> thanks folks for your help. Will help a lot as my purchase date has moved up. Mostly next month.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So the Saphire r9 270 - anyone see it anywhere for 13k? online? The best I see is close to 15k. Any other options? nvidia?



Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @ 10.9k

If you register within 15days you will get total 5 years warranty


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 24, 2014)

interesting. Thanks for that. Based on what I see, the Raedon seems to be the better option. If I do decide to go for the nvidia, will it last atleast for two years (from an upgrade perspective)? Or would the Raedon serve me better? 

thanks for the help.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 24, 2014)

icecoolz said:


> So the Saphire r9 270 - anyone see it anywhere for 13k? online? The best I see is close to 15k. Any other options? nvidia?



SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 270 2GB DDR5 DUAL-X OC WITH BOOST (R9 270 DUAL-X 2GD5 OC WITH BOOST - 11220-00-41G - 840777064528 )


you most probably are searching for 270x rather than 270.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 24, 2014)

ah thank you aditya! Indeed that seems to be the case! Cheers!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 26, 2014)

Only 15 days back they were selling at Rs 13899 in flipkart but now only if you have a StanChart credit card you get it at Rs 13.3K, I'm talking about the R9 270x.


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 17, 2015)

Bumping this thread as I really don't want to start a new one. A lot has changed from the time I started this thread. I now own an Asus ROG gaming laptop  I still, however, need a PC for graphics design purpose. Given the same budget could someone make me some reccomendations ? If needed I can start a new thread. cheers!


----------

